# Port d'écoute fermé dans Transmission



## Wanaku (24 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour !
Depuis quelques jours je constate que les transferts de Transmission tournent très très lentement. Quand je me suis penché sur la question j'ai découvert dans les préférences du logiciel que le port d'écoute était fermé...
Je me suis alors rendu dans le menu de configuration du routeur (Bbox) et le port est bien autorisé et censé être ouvert depuis le routeur.
J'ai essayé de changer le port, d'opter pour une sélection automatique de celui-ci depuis Transmission mais rien n'y fait -> le port reste fermé.
A priori le problème est apparu après l'installation de Yosemite... 
Si quelqu'un aurait une solution ce serait génial !
Merci pour vos lumières


----------



## kaos (24 Octobre 2014)

si ça peut t'aider voici ma config

Dans transmission
port découte 51413

Ouvrir port automatiquement

Bizarement je n'ai rien qui apparait dans le routeur de ma freebox, je croyais avoir ouvert des ports mais visiblement non.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h40 ----------

Par hasard moi je cherche a enlever le "MagnetLink" avec transmission, lorsque je clique sur un torrent il me louvre direct dans transmission, je voudrais avoir le choix d enregistrer le fichier torrent dans mon ordi.

Un coup de main ?


----------



## Wanaku (24 Octobre 2014)

Merci.
J'avais la même config au niveau du port.
Le problème n'est pas lié au Magnet link non plus.
J'ai pas la moindre idée d'où ça peut venir...
Le firewall d'OSX est désactivé, celui de la Bbox est en "standard".


----------



## kaos (24 Octobre 2014)

Alors je te conseille d'atribuer une ip fixe a ton ordinateur a l'aide de l'adrsese MAC
Tu vas dans ton routeur box et tu lui dis que l'IP ex: 192.168.1.5 correspondra désormais à ton adresse mac (facile a trouver sur OSX ) google

Maintenant tu peut ouvrir le port 51413 de la machine 192.168.1.5 dans ton routeur .

Vérifie quand meme ta plage DHCP c'est a dire que ton routeur attribue des IP qui vont de 
192.168.1.1 par exemple à 192.168.1.100

Déjà ça permet de limiter le nombre de connexion chez toi jsuqu'a 100 machines. tu peux tres bien mettre comme moi à une époque, de 192.168.1.1 à 192.168.1.30

Je te conseille d'activer le firewall de ton Ordinateur, il est super bien fichu, et tu n'auras qu'a autoriser les connection entrante et sortante de Transmission.

Lorsqu'un app en aura besoin, le firewall te demandera.
_ça permet entre autre si tu teste un logiciel que tu n'a pas encore acheté de bloquer la communication avec les serveurs de l'éditeur. _


----------



## Wanaku (25 Octobre 2014)

Salut et merci à tout le monde !
Après pas mal de tests je pense avoir trouvé la solution. En tout cas, après avoir activé le DMZ du routeur ça fonctionne et le port passe au vert (ouvert).


----------



## dainfamous (25 Octobre 2014)

merci Wanaku, cela a résolu mon pb: le fait d'activer le DMZ!


----------



## drs (25 Octobre 2014)

Ouh la la!!!!

Ta solution n'en est absolument pas une et est de plus très dangereuse.

En réseau, la DMZ correspond à une zone sur laquelle aucun flux n'est filtré. Autrement dit, ton ordi se retrouve dans une zone totalement ouverte sur l'extérieur, avec tous les protocoles et ports accessibles à n'importe qui.

Je te conseille vivement de changer cela, et de trouver une solution "élégante" à ton problème.

Ce que tu peux essayer de faire, c'est une redirection de ports vers le port utilisé par transmission, cela se paramètre dans ta box (cela aura le même effet que de le mettre en DMZ, mais pour un seul port et un seul protocole (par exemple TCP 51385), au lieu de tous les ports (de 0 à 65535) et tous les protocoles (TCP & UDP)).

Ceci dit, dans mon transmission le port apparait aussi fermé, mais j'ai coché la case "Ouvrir le port automatiquement".
Les téléchargements sont parfois lents, parfois rapides, mais ça dépend aussi du nombre de peers, de leur vitesse de transfert...plein de paramètres entre en jeu dans ce type de téléchargement.


----------



## kaos (25 Octobre 2014)

Ah oui  bon alors c'est pas très scientifique comme solution / pas tres secure non plus mais bon ...


----------



## dainfamous (25 Octobre 2014)

drs a dit:


> Ceci dit, dans mon transmission le port apparait aussi fermé, mais j'ai coché la case "Ouvrir le port automatiquement".
> Les téléchargements sont parfois lents, parfois rapides, mais ça dépend aussi du nombre de peers, de leur vitesse de transfert...plein de paramètres entre en jeu dans ce type de téléchargement.



merci pour ce détail: je viens de décocher le DMZ, 

ce qui me parait bizarre c'est que ce soit en port fermé ou en port ouvert: j'ai le meme débit en DL!
j'aurai cru qu'ouvrir le port de transmission aurait accélèré le débit en DL


----------



## rejane (24 Mai 2018)

drs a dit:


> Ouh la la!!!!
> 
> Ta solution n'en est absolument pas une et est de plus très dangereuse.
> 
> ...




Salut à Tous,
J'ai le même problème avec transmission. Je télécharge sans difficulté. Mais, depuis quelques jours, les envois ne se font pas malgré les tentatives de plusieurs pairs sur un même dossier. J'ai remarqué que le port d'écoute - 62683 - est toujours fermé! 
- réseau est activé
- port d'écoute fermé (quelque soit le n° défini en cliquant sur Aléatoire)
- ouvrir port automat. activé
- je suis sous mac Sierra
- je suis raccordé à Free révolution
Quoi faire?
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Mai 2018)

Déjà, avec Transmission, le port d’écoute est le 51413. Pas besoin d'aléatoire.

T’as un coupe-feu qui bloque. À toi de modifier en conséquence en ouvrant le port dans ton routeur.

Voir le post de Kaos plus haut.


----------



## rejane (25 Mai 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Déjà, avec Transmission, le port d’écoute est le 51413. Pas besoin d'aléatoire.
> 
> T’as un coupe-feu qui bloque. À toi de modifier en conséquence en ouvrant le port dans ton routeur.
> 
> Voir le post de Kaos plus haut.



Merci pour ta réponse.
1 - à quoi correspond DMZ
2 - mon réseau est activé sur Micro Transport Protocol (uTP)
3 - j'ai coupé le barre-feu. J'ai lu qu'il existait un autre coupe feu dissimulé, où est-il
4 - qu'entendre: ouvrir le port dans mon routeur


----------



## rejane (25 Mai 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Déjà, avec Transmission, le port d’écoute est le 51413. Pas besoin d'aléatoire.
> 
> T’as un coupe-feu qui bloque. À toi de modifier en conséquence en ouvrant le port dans ton routeur.
> 
> Voir le post de Kaos plus haut.




Suite à ton message, j'ai parcouru les paramètres de la Freebox.
J'ai trouvé l'adresse MAC
J'ai trouvé dans le réseau local DHCP:
- serveur activé
- assignation fixe par machine activé
- début de la plage d'adresses 192....10
- fin de plage d'adresses 192....50
Serveur DNS 1 : 192....254
Copie gestion internet/Gestion de port
Avec ces renseignements, es-tu en mesure de me guider?
Merci d'avance
PS: n'étant très doué en informatique (mais doué pour faire des Bug lorsque j'y touche)


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Mai 2018)

Je vois que t’as un VPN en plus. Outch !

Il fallait préciser.

Je ne suis pas spécialiste de Freebox. Désolé.



rejane a dit:


> 3 - j'ai coupé le barre-feu. J'ai lu qu'il existait un autre coupe feu dissimulé, où est-il



Oui. J’ai vu ton post dans l’autre discussion.

Ne t’en préoccupe pas. Bompi y complique les choses inutilement à mon sens. PF n’est pas activé par défaut sur macOS.

Le seul coupe-feu qui doit te préoccuper est celui de ta Freebox (aka le routeur).

Dans l’absolu : on ouvre un port 51413 en connexions entrantes et RAS. Mais toi t’es avec un VPN intégré à la Freebox. Donc, où tu changes le port proposé par le VPN (je ne conseille pas parce que je n’y connais rien en Freebox) ou tu inscris ce port à la place du 51413 dans les préférences de Transmission.

Donc mon conseil, avec toute la prudence de quelqu’un qui n’a pas de Freebox, est de régler Transmission sur le port 34329.


----------



## rejane (26 Mai 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je vois que t’as un VPN en plus. Outch !
> 
> Il fallait préciser.
> 
> ...




Je viens d'entrer le port 34329 et le port est toujours bloqué!


----------



## Polo35230 (26 Mai 2018)

Bonjour,

Perso, je ferais un premier test pour voir ou est le pb.
Dans la box free, je mettrais l'adresse IP du Mac en DMZ. Je pense que Transmission fonctionnera normalement.
Si c'est pas le cas, désactiver le firewall du Mac et refaire le test.
Ensuite, enlever le Mac de la DMZ (trop dangereux, aucune sécurité pour celui-ci)

Si le test ci-dessus est bon, le pb est donc au niveau de la box.
Je ne suis pas chez Free, mais quand je regarde le lien ci-dessous,
https://www.universfreebox.com/arti...ger-depuis-sa-Freebox-tout-en-restant-discret
j'ai l'impression (et pas que…) que la box intègre un serveurVPN (pour les connexions entrantes pour se connecter à celle-ci à distance), et un client VPN (mais dédié à son usage propre*,* et pas pour les machines sur le Lan)

Pour moi, dans la copie d'écran du Mac, les ports 34329 et 34230 ne devraient pas être déclarés dans les "Connexions entrantes VPN", mais dans l'onglet redirection entrante" en associant l'adresse IP fixe du Mac aux ports 34329 et 34230

Dans la conf actuelle, la box ne laisse pas passer les connexions Transmissions entrantes (ce qui explique que le port d'écoute soit fermé)

Après, comme l'a dit Moonwalker, il faut bien sûr être en phase au niveau des numéros de ports dans la box et la conf de Transmission.


----------



## rejane (28 Mai 2018)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Perso, je ferais un premier test pour voir ou est le pb.
> Dans la box free, je mettrais l'adresse IP du Mac en DMZ. Je pense que Transmission fonctionnera normalement.
> ...



Merci pour ton aide. Avant de procéder à toute modif; j'ai constaté hier dimanche que, bien que le port était tjrs fermé, des transferts (en sortie) se sont faits, certes, par saccades, mais réelles cependant. 
En attendant, j'ai vérifié qq constatations ce matin selon les tes remarques: voici 2 PJ montrant les positions de ma box:
à +


----------



## Polo35230 (28 Mai 2018)

rejane a dit:


> j'ai constaté hier dimanche que, bien que le port était tjrs fermé, des transferts (en sortie) se sont faits, certes, par saccades, mais réelles cependant.


J'avoue avoir du mal à comprendre comment c'est possible. 
Tu as regardé pendant les transferts?

Dans la Box (connexions entrantes VPN), c'est toi qui a configuré les ports?
Pour moi, la conf  ils ne devraient pas être là. Vire les…

Transmission peut aussi ouvrir les ports automatiquement dans la box via le protocole UPnP.
Regarde dans la Box si ce protocole est activé. Si oui, regarde ce qu'il y a dans la table Upnp
Si tu ne veux pas utiliser UPnP, il faudra configurer les ports dans les "Redirections entrantes"

Dans la conf de transmission, (si UPnP est activé dans la box) configure la partie "réseau" comme dans le lien ci-dessous (avec un n° de port 51413, 34329, par exemple)
https://www.macplanete.com/tutoriels/18851/transmission-el-capitan-configurer
Et regarde si ç'est bon…


----------



## Polo35230 (28 Mai 2018)

Il y a également des sites sur le web pour tester l'ouverture des ports sur une machine.


----------



## rejane (29 Mai 2018)

Salut à Tous;
J'ai suivi à la lettre les indications du site https://www.macplanete.com/tutoriels/18851/transmission-el-capitan-configurer: rien n'a changé.
Polo, tu m'indiques qu'il existe des sites sur le web pour tester l'ouverture des ports sur une machine. Quels sont-ils?
Relevé à l'instant (VPN désactivé, si non Mafreebox.freebox.fr ne s'ouvre pas) )
connexions entrantes VPN: (connexion internet / gestion des ports)
autoris. Actif                 description                               port entrant
oui .      oui .  client bittorrent freebox port principal .     34329
oui        oui .  client bittorrent Freebox DHT .                 34330


----------



## rejane (29 Mai 2018)

capture de transmission faite à l'instant (VPN ouvert)


----------



## Polo35230 (29 Mai 2018)

Plusieurs façons de tester l'ouverture d'un port sur un serveur (depuis l'extérieur):

De préférence, demander à un ami (ou un membre de confiance du forum ), car pour tester, il faudra lui donner ton adresse IP publique.
Depuis un PC ou un Mac, dans une fenêtre Terminal, il faudra qu'il tape la commande ci-dessous:
telnet TonAdresseIpPublique 34329
Si la réponse est "connected to", c'est bon.

En dernier, passer par le site ci-dessous pour tester, mais là, faut avoir confiance, car ce site aura ton adresse IP publique et les n° de ports que tu testes.
http://www.frameip.com/scan


----------



## rejane (30 Mai 2018)

test en cours avec IP mac


----------

